# puppy training classes in Aberdeen



## jade88 (Feb 10, 2011)

Can anyone recomend one in Aberdeen? Got a chihuahua 8month & a Shar pei 3month both needing trained, Thanks x


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

If you want a clicker trainer, then Positive paws is fantastic (and the only clicker trainer in Aberdeen): that's where I'm taking my puppy at the moment. You'll have to give Billie a ring though about classes, as I'm not sure she accepts dogs older than four months for her puppy classes: worth a try though!

Failing that, or if you don't fancy clicker training, then there's a list here. If you're after the kennel club good citizen's award then ACT (Aberdeen canine training society) does the bronze, gold and silver I do believe! We're intending to go there ourselves once our puppy classes are up to do the awards.


----------

